# mensajes de texto: X



## ANNALIE78

!Hola!
He encontrado esta frase con la palabra "xille" en un texto que trata del lenguaje típico de los mensajes juveniles con el móvil:

"Estoy harto d q mi madre me xille"

No se de qué procede "xille", he ententado con porille, porillar, parille, suponiendo que "x" sea por o para... me estoy volviendo loca, en el diccionario no existe ninguna palabra parecida... pues, porfa ¿qué significa?


----------



## Jonno

Xille = Chille, de chillar, gritar. Estoy harto de que mi madre me chille.

En "esemesiano" muchos abrevian la che con una equis (la razón escapa a mi comprensión...)


----------



## ANNALIE78

Jonno said:


> Xille = Chille, de chillar, gritar. Estoy harto de que mi madre me chille.
> 
> En "esemesiano" muchos abrevian la che con una equis (la razón escapa a mi comprensión...)


 

Bueno, es la che, ni siquiera había pensado en esa hipótesis!
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Jonno said:


> Xille = Chille, de chillar, gritar. Estoy harto de que mi madre me chille.
> 
> En "esemesiano" muchos abrevian la che con una equis (la razón escapa a mi comprensión...)


 Con la "x" se ahorran un carácter.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

> Con la "x" se ahorran un carácter.



Hombre, hasta ahí sí... 
Pero por la ley del máximo ahorro podrían ahorrarse hasta los espacios


----------



## ANNALIE78

Jonno said:


> Hombre, hasta ahí sí...
> Pero por la ley del máximo ahorro podrían ahorrarse hasta los espacios


 

Ellos ahorran y yo me gasto una hora buscando el significado..


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

ANNALIE78 said:


> Ellos ahorran y yo me gasto una hora buscando el significado..


 Así es la juventud.

Saludos


----------



## ANNALIE78

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Así es la juventud.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Duometri

Lo raro es que hayan escrito "harto" con "h".


----------



## Lurrezko

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Con la "x" se ahorran un carácter.
> 
> Saludos



Como no pueden ahorrarse el de su madre...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Jonno said:


> Xille = Chille, de chillar, gritar. Estoy harto de que mi madre me chille.
> 
> En "esemesiano" muchos abrevian la che con una equis (la razón escapa a mi comprensión...)




 Como mexicana eso me confunde mucho... lo interpreto como jilles y me xinga muxo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Jonno said:


> Xille = Chille, de chillar, gritar. Estoy harto de que mi madre me chille.
> 
> En "esemesiano" muchos abrevian la che con una equis (la razón escapa a mi comprensión...)


 
Si no me equivoco la X tiene en catalán un sonido parecido a la CH en andaluz (Xavi, Xocolata...) Supongo que vendrá de ahí.


----------



## Jonno

Lo sé, y en castellano tampoco cambia demasiado el sonido como para no entenderlo. Lo del paréntesis era más bien una frase retórica  (yo soy de los que escribe hasta las tildes en los mensajes de móvil).


----------



## Canela Mad

Sí que cambia, imagínate: Alexandra irá en taxi a su examen de xilófono... _Alechandra irá en tachi a su echamen de chilófono_


----------



## Jonno

Claro que cambia, pero ¿a que se entiende perfectamente?  No es como si pusieras "Alemandra irá en tami a su emamen de milófono".


----------



## Canela Mad

Ahí tienes un punto. Extraordinario ejemplo ¿o echtraordinario?


----------



## Jonno

Xtrordnrio


----------



## Lurrezko

Ibermanolo said:


> Si no me equivoco la X tiene en catalán un sonido parecido a la CH en andaluz (Xavi, Xocolata...) Supongo que vendrá de ahí.



No debería. La pronunciación correcta es _shavi_ (para entendernos), pero es cierto que suele pronunciarse _txavi_.

Saludos


----------



## 涼宮

A mi me habían dicho que ese uso de x=ch era de fresas/sifrinas, de todos modos el lenguage SMS del castellano cada día me sorprende más, la ''economización'' de letras ha llegado a un punto extremo en donde vemos mensajes de esta índole:

N c k dcir para k m ntindas, l q si c s q ers un gayo y stoy asta ls cojons d ti.

Versión cristiana: No sé qué decir para que me entiendas, lo que si sé es que eres un gallo(idiota) y estoy hasta los cojones de tí.

La versión correcta es tan larga  Cada vez veo más y más escritura así, y bueno, ¿Por qué ahorrar lleva H? ¿No que debemos ''*ahorra*r''?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No debería. La pronunciación correcta es _shavi_ (para entendernos), pero es cierto que suele pronunciarse _txavi_.
> 
> Saludos



Por eso mismo he dicho que se parecía a la ch andaluza, pisha.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ibermanolo said:


> Por eso mismo he dicho que se parecía a la ch andaluza, pisha.



Cierto, no vi lo de _en andaluz_


----------



## utrerana

Pues no sabes la suerte que has tenido de leer un sms tan facilito, lo más lógico es que lo hubiese escrito de la forma:
" stoy arto d q m mare m xiye"
Vamos que te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes, porque yo hay mensajes que aún no he descifrado, quizás llame a alguien que sepa jeroglíficos para que me ayuden porque no se si son buenos o me están mandando a la porra directamente. 
En sms cabe todo por lo que se está viendo.
Un saludo.


----------



## su.root

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola en diferentes ocasiones he visto que me han escrito palabras con Ch usando la X,,, esto se esta usando realmente o es solo que lo usan algunas personas ????? por ejemplo: Chao como  Xao,,,Chinita  como Xinita... y asi alguien me puede decir si es una nueva regla o es solo el uso por personas para ahorrar letras ??? les agradesco de antemano


----------



## Lled

Es "habla" de internet, la "x" no representa el fonema (el sonido) de la "ch".

Lo que sí puede ser es la "x" representando "s" o "sh", al menos en algunas lenguas indígenas de América; por ejemplo: Xochitl /Shóchitl/


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Es un uso absolutamente informal que tiene su origen en los mensajes de teléfono, los sms, en los que se pagaba por letra , razón por la cual mucha gente, especialmente jóvenes, idearon un modo de ahorrar escribiendo las menos letras posibles.
Se usaba y se usa también en la mensajería instantánea, messenger o whatsapp, como modo rápido de escribir.

Es un uso informal, totalmente fuera de la regla. Normalmente las personas que hacen este uso son plenamente conscientes de que no están escribiendo correctamente.

K as exo hoy?? viene a ser ¿qué has hecho hoy?


----------



## Jonno

No se paga por letra. Un SMS tiene 160 caracteres, es cuando pasas de esa cantidad cuando tienes que pagar otro SMS.

Su.Root, ¿en Cuba no se usan los SMS? Si los usan, estoy seguro de que hay muchas abreviaturas que no son de uso habitual en textos escritos.


----------



## Nipnip

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Es un uso informal, totalmente fuera de la regla. Normalmente las personas que hacen este uso son plenamente conscientes de que no están escribiendo correctamente.
> 
> K as exo hoy?? viene a ser ¿qué has hecho hoy?



De acuerdo con esto, no lo que a mí no me cuadra muy bien es por qué X, pudieron haber elegido cualquier otra letra. Por ejemplo, ¿qué diablos significa _Xoxo_?


----------



## Jonno

Acabo de recordar que del uso de la x en los SMS se habló con anterioridad. Desde el teléfono móvil no lo tengo fácil para buscar, pero estoy convencido al 99% de que se habló.

(xoxo puede ser "shosho/chocho", forma coloquial de llamar a las mujeres por el sur de España (los compañeros andaluces podrán ilustrarnos mejor, aunque seguro que se ha hablado de ello), o besos y abrazos, según una costumbre anglosajona).


----------



## jlcgaso

Nipnip said:


> De acuerdo con esto, no lo que a mí no me cuadra muy bien es por qué X, pudieron haber elegido cualquier otra letra. Por ejemplo, ¿qué diablos significa *Xoxo*?



Besos y abrazos, en inglés.


----------



## Nipnip

jlcgaso said:


> Besos y abrazos, en inglés.


Igualmente, en español.


----------



## su.root

si hay sms mano,sucede que tuve esa duda porque lei algo en alguna parte que la cademia real de la lengua habia permitido el uso de X por la Ch solo que no estoy seguro si de donde lo lei puede ser verdadero o no,,incluso en ese moemnto lei de otras reglas que me parecieron muy raras.





Jonno said:


> No se paga por letra. Un SMS tiene 160 caracteres, es cuando pasas de esa cantidad cuando tienes que pagar otro SMS.
> 
> Su.Root, ¿en Cuba no se usan los SMS? Si los usan, estoy seguro de que hay muchas abreviaturas que no son de uso habitual en textos escritos.


----------



## -CAIN-

Tengo entendido, como bien decían por ahí, que antiguamente la pronunciación de la x corrspondía a una ch o sh (de hecho, me parece que en inglés "Don Quijote", lo pronuncian "don Quishote" y lo esciben "Don Quixote", es decir a la manera antigua).
Además, varias lenguas romances conservan la pronunciación sh/ch para la x (ej portugués)


----------



## Lord Darktower

Uy, me he perdido en este hilo. Se arrancó del por qué usar una x en vez del dígrafo ch en algunas palabras del lenguaje abreviado. Ya se ha comentado que por similitudes fonéticas. Se parecen como suenan y se obtiene una economía en el lenguaje. Por lo qu_e xoxo, _y gracias a la riqueza fonológica del habla hispanoamericana, es término polisémico: puede ser una persona falta de gracia y viveza o puede ser un altramuz. (Entre otros). A determinar en el contexto.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Lled said:


> Es "habla" de internet, la "x" no representa el fonema (el sonido) de la "ch".
> 
> Lo que sí puede ser es la "x" representando "s" o "sh", al menos en algunas lenguas indígenas de América; por ejemplo: Xochitl /Shóchitl/



Discúlpame pero la X en Xochitl se pronuncia como S.

En palabras como Xola o xoloescuincle la X se pronuncia como CH.


----------



## Lled

Janis Joplin said:


> Discúlpame pero la X en Xochitl se pronuncia como S.
> 
> En palabras como Xola o xoloescuincle la X se pronuncia como CH.



La pronunciación depende del dialecto, no podemos dar por universal la pronunciación /s/ de la x náhuatl. Pero esto se sale del tema


----------



## Jonno

su.root said:


> si hay sms mano,sucede que tuve esa duda porque lei algo en alguna parte que la cademia real de la lengua habia permitido el uso de X por la Ch solo que no estoy seguro si de donde lo lei puede ser verdadero o no,,incluso en ese moemnto lei de otras reglas que me parecieron muy raras.



Probablemente sea un chiste, las Academias no han hecho tal cosa. Había un texto de esos que corren por Internet de email en email con una serie de supuestas reformas ortográficas que se iban aplicando hasta hacer el texto incomprensible, puede que te suene de eso.

Edito para enlazar con el texto en broma que comento arriba: http://www.laventanita.net/humor/Chistes.asp?Codi=465


----------



## su.root

Gracias!!! eso fue lo que paso y mira yo de tonto me lo tome en serio aunque no guarde el email  pero ya ves esta vez creo que cai en esa trampa ok muchas gracias esa era mi duda .




Jonno said:


> Probablemente sea un chiste, las Academias no han hecho tal cosa. Había un texto de esos que corren por Internet de email en email con una serie de supuestas reformas ortográficas que se iban aplicando hasta hacer el texto incomprensible, puede que te suene de eso.
> 
> Edito para enlazar con el texto en broma que comento arriba: http://www.laventanita.net/humor/Chistes.asp?Codi=465


----------

